# Tyre Pressure Indicators



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting a set of these for some time - the gadgets that show green when your tyres are the correct pressure and red if they're not. Apart from other considerations, fuel economy is now more important than ever!

Does anyone know if they work? Or do they get stolen anyway?

What I have in mind is at http://www.sales-services.co.uk/html/tyre_pressure_guards.html


----------



## 111900 (May 4, 2008)

*Tyre pressure gauge*

Hi, sounds good will be interested to see if anyone has used one and if they are any good.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, had them on our RAV 4 for over a year,seem O/K
cheers


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Because the gauge is so small it is bound to be very approximate and they should only be used a a quick check. You must set the pressures using a goof digital gauge and check then regularly using the same type of gauge.

Also as MH tyre pressure vary with load you will need a type that is easily adjustable.

In my opinion they are little more than a cheap gimmick which can only be used when the vehicle is stationary and the tyres cold.


----------



## sundazzler (Jan 4, 2007)

*tyre pressure indicators*

I bought 2 pairs at an outdoor show and thought they were great, then one pair went faulty by losing air pressure so making it pointless fitting them

Mick


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Pressure indicators*

I had these on a previous van and had two valve failures which wrote of the tyres. 
It was suggested by the one tyre company that possible additional flexing of the valves caused by the indicators had contributed to the valve stem failure.

I now use a pressure gauge.

Steve


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I fitted a set of these about 4 years ago and lived with the simple faith that they would work as described. I checked for the green OK regularly but never checked the pressures despite owning 12 volt compressor with guage. I recently felt the urge to check the tyres properly and I can report that the pressures were spot on. As soon as I undid the indicator it showed yellow (low pressure). Delighted with the result.
Ian
PS. I am considering the automatic ones that give you an indication in the cab. (Subsidised by the children at birthday time)


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the various replies. Mixed views - maybe it depends on which make you get. Obviously need to monitor their performance with a conventional guage.

Solentviews - I didn't know there were automatic ones. Could you point me in the right direction to get more info? (I have a birthday soon!)


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

They do what they say. I had a set on my car and they worked fine until some scroat nick'd 'em. I had the last laugh tho' as they weren't the common universal ones but covered a small range only that wasn't marked on them and I had one range for the front and another for the back!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

bikers, I believe I have the details at home. Will look up next week and let you know.
Ian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Please have a look here:

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/tyron/pages/pressure_monitoring.htm

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

bikers, They were listed in the April edition of MMM. www.zadirts.com. Not cheap at £270 for a kit for four wheels. They fit in place of normal tyre valves and the batteries are said to last 7 years. Additional sensors £40.
Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Chris and Ian for the information. As I'm just about to pay for a new Morello, an extra £270/£300 would put a strain on the finances right now. But I'll keep it in mind for a win on the Premium Bonds.


----------

